# Barrel replacement



## vincep (Feb 10, 2009)

My wife has a H & R model 676 in 22 cal. Her granddaughter's boyfriend "borrowed" the gun and when we retrieved it the barrel had been cut off, behind the front sights and the cylinder door is gone. Is there a source for info on repairing this handgun or is this a job for a gunsmith?
Thanks
Vince


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First thing I'd want to know is what did he use it for? Why'd he cut the barrel down?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

heh..yeah..That's a pretty good question. Is the barrel pinned? You may be able to find the parts but the tools required to do the job you might not.

I'm looking at one on gunbroker and it appears that the barrel is pinned though the model I'm looking at is a 22 magnum. Looking at the picture it appears that it would not be the hardest job to do but I'm not sure where to look for parts for a gun like that.

I am pretty curious as to what was in the mans head to do that to the handgun. cutting a bbl I can see though only to a weapon *I owned outright* but to remove a load gate? it really don't make a lot of sense to me. I'd love to hear how that was explained away. There's not many people that can take a weapon of mine out of my site. and none of them are related to me.:smt082


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

vincep said:


> Is there a source for info on repairing this handgun or is this a job for a gunsmith?
> Thanks
> Vince


In good shape, its a $100 gun. Unless its got a lot of sentimental value, its now a piece of scrap metal.

Was there any explanation as to "why"?


----------



## vincep (Feb 10, 2009)

There is no good explanation as to why the barrel was cut. I can only guess. Some people leave a first impression so strong that they will never change your opinion of them! Why she (the wife) let him take the gun out of the house, I'll never know. I would probably never found out any of this if Mr. Macho hadn't of waved the damn thing in the granddaughter's face. I retrieved it and none of them are getting to it again. The whole situation is stupid since this is exactly how idiots get shot. The gun had a 12" barrel and was in excellent condition. My wife and her father used to shoot the gun together so there is some sentimental value attached to the gun. 
Parts are available through Numrich.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wow what a bad situation... it's also how people who are not idiots can get shot.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...responsible gun ownership?*

Don't take this wrong bud, but.......

Firstly- if someone has access your/her firearm....you know the drill. (in Ca. the owner goes to prison if a minor gets hurt)
Stop shopping for parts for this gun immediately. Get a SAFE first. That goes for everyone.

Pretty disturbing read.


----------

